# Swollen lymph node behind jaw under ear? UPDATE #4&6-what IS this???



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

The lymph node on my left side behind my jaw under my ear is swollen. I noticed something a few hours ago when I was eating (just soreness basically) and felt it, and it did feel bigger than my right side but not a whole lot, and I just forgot about it. Now it's obviously swollen. I can actually see it decently in the mirror and it's sore/aching even when I'm not eating, drinking or talking. In fact, I feel some pressure in my ear now (mostly when I swallow).

Any ideas? I'm 21 weeks pregnant, if that might have anything to do with it. I rarely get sick, but this whole pregnancy has been weird (including a vaginal infection a 3 weeks ago that caused pretty nasty cramps, and I've never had a vaginal infection aside from one or two minor yeast infections). I see my midwife a week from Monday and I suppose I could call her this Monday if it's still like that to see what suggestions she has. If I needed to be seen before my appointment with my midwife then my only option would be the ER which I definitely don't want to hassle with.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I guess my first thought would be mumps. It seems to be around in Texas in low numbers here and there, and I think there's more than is being reported--I have no idea at all how much more.

Even if it's not--I'd assume something viral, and I'd do whatever supportive stuff you usually do to get through illnesses easier.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

What does it feel like? (Is it firm, rubbery, or soft...fixed to the tissue or able to be moved...smooth or bumpy--soft, mobile, and under 1 cm are considered benign and are usually viral.)


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

It's gone down some, about to where it was when I first noticed it. I'm really REALLY bad with sizes, but I think it's about 1cm right now. It was definitely over that earlier when I posted this. It was firm and it still is just not as bad.

And now I just discovered something while pressing it to see how firm it was. There's a firm spot above the curve in my jaw that goes almost to the top of my lower lobe, in front of my ear on my jaw. When I press that I get a weird taste in my mouth. I've had that taste before (started a couple years ago), randomly, and always thought it had something to do with my lower left jaw where I occasionally get abscesses because I always taste it on that side. But now when I press it and put my tongue against my cheek it clearly feels like something is leaking from that top side...not sure exactly where, I think it's more in the middle, but there's definitely a warm fluid that comes out with it. I guess I was wrong about the taste being related to the abscess because the abscess always occurs on my lower left jaw (on the inside gum line where I have a broken tooth).

Okay, this is weird. Help???

ETA: It's kind of a salty taste.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Are you sure it's not a salivary gland? maybe one is swollen or infected? I didn't think lymph nodes could drain where you can taste it?


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

Well, now I don't freakin' know anymore! I had my niece look at my mouth while I pressed on the spot and it looks like it's coming out of a spot in the middle of the inside of my cheek!







I'll post pics later so you can see. It's a white spot (my mom said it kind of looked like a scar) and there's clearly some kind of vein or something flowing through it...so perhaps it's some kind of duct of sorts and there's that opening in it. Oh, geez...I'm so bad at explaining things. lol


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Honestly I would head to the Dr. ASAP if it is an infection you dont want to mess with it especially while pg.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Did you go to the Doctor?


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

I'll have to call Medicaid and figure it out. I would probably have to get a PCP established and then wait who knows how long for an appointment. Or I could go to the walk-in part of the clinic my dad works at for a local hospital system since I'm still under their insurance too. I may do that in a couple days if it's still concerning.

Right now it's still sore and there's still that fluid when I press on it. I found this last night and so I'm thinking it's a salivary gland because that parotid gland is pretty much in the exact spot that's been sore and releases fluid when pressed, and that parotid duct looks exactly like what I see on the inside of my cheek.

What type of doctor would I need to see for this if it is a salivary gland issue? An ENT doctor? I've tasted that fluid on and off for a couple years so this isn't completely new, it's only the swelling and the discovery of pressing on that spot produces the fluid that's new.


----------



## Snow Cherries (May 26, 2004)

I'm not sure about the exact location, but I remember my nephew had problems with his saliva glands swelling up every time he got sick (and even sometimes when he wasn't sick). Several doctors dismissed it as regular lymph swelling/appropriate immune response, but then one doctor told my sister-in-law that it was actually the saliva gland and he prescribed . . . . Warheads! He said to give my nephew sour candy several times a day or whenever the glands were swollen or sore and because the sour candy causes excess saliva, it basically drains the saliva gland. It totally worked! They still don't know why his saliva glands acted up so often, but they were basically just clogged and needed to be drained. Sour candy solved it!

You might want to try and see if it helps! Good luck!


----------

